

How to beat the competition (Steve Pavlina) - tomjen
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/02/how-to-beat-the-competition/

======
jgrahamc
I'm always mystified when Steve Pavlina posts get voted up onto the front
page. He does a great job of self-promotion, but I have a hard time reading
his stuff because he goes on and on, and he has that whole 11:11 thing on his
web page.

If you are not familiar with 11:11 then read Uri Geller's web site:
<http://www.uri-geller.com/articles/11.htm> Benford's Law would tell us to
expect to see numbers beginning with 1 a lot and hence it's no surprise that
the number 11 seems to turn up a lot. Ooh. Cue the spooky music.

That's just another example of my law: "To idiots, any sufficiently simple
explanation is indistinguishable from magic"

~~~
Xichekolas
While I generally agree that Steve Pavlina has jumped the shark (when he
started pitching that self-affirmation guy (whatever his name was)), he does
have some good articles from back in the day.

His 10 reasons you should never get a job is one of my favorite motivator
articles: [http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-
shou...](http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-
get-a-job/)

Like you say, if we can learn anything from Steve, it's how to promote
ourselves. The guy is either really good at it (if he makes what he claims to
make) or really good at faking it. (Is there a difference on the internet?)

